

Funny Picture: How to Tell HTML[4] from HTML5 - yuhong
http://geekmontage.com/funny-picture-how-to-tell-html-from-html5/

======
yuhong
Now what if IE8 becomes obsolete and all browsers support "HTML5"? And how
would you tell HTML5 from HTML6?

